# LF: little rare earth magnets



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get them in the Vancouver area?

Looking for them to be around 3mm diameter by 1mm thick. Hopefully with a nice metal casing. (I've seen the china ones where it looks like it's painted on/chipping...and not very strong)

I know lee valley tools sell larger ones but they don't have them in smaller sizes.

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

3mm by 1mm ! That is tiny! Try Pricess Auto.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> 3mm by 1mm ! That is tiny! Try Pricess Auto.


lol Yeah, but it's what i need. thanks I'll give them a call 

...meanwhile any and all leads will be appreciated!


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

by the way why do auto places carry them?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

gwcana said:


> by the way why do auto places carry them?


The name tends to mislead, it's hardly an auto parts dealer:

Princess Auto | Quality Selection Service & Value



Happy hunting.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

gwcana said:


> by the way why do auto places carry them?


BTW, I like their hoses and prices for them.

You may want to try Michael's. What are you trying to make?


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

try looking at dealextreme. here's the link:

DealExtreme: Search for earth (62 products in 14 categories)

they have a bunch of rare earth magnets available but not sure of the size you're looking for. i ordered a bunch and man they're strong. careful! it can pinch your finger pretty bad. i put the magnets on my car's oil filter for an experiment.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you taking about magnetite?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> try looking at dealextreme. here's the link:
> 
> DealExtreme: Search for earth (62 products in 14 categories)
> 
> they have a bunch of rare earth magnets available but not sure of the size you're looking for. i ordered a bunch and man they're strong. careful! it can pinch your finger pretty bad. i put the magnets on my car's oil filter for an experiment.


Their site isn't working for me.

I'm looking for small ones so hopefully it'll be fine

Why are you putting it in your car? what does it do?


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Are you taking about magnetite?


Not sure, I'm not knowledgeable...Just that I've bought them covered in metal and they were super strong...not only does it protect the magnets but it keeps the magnet dust from getting all over the place (note sure how how safe magnet dust is)


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> What are you trying to make?


hehehe...I'll let you i know after it's "made" don't want to jinx myself


----------



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

I got a few I think will work for ya.. I bought them for a new front rotor of my Motorcycle so it registers on my speedo. Yours if ya want them.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Try Lee Valley Tools
50-Piece Magnet Sampler - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

gwcana said:


> Their site isn't working for me.
> 
> I'm looking for small ones so hopefully it'll be fine
> 
> Why are you putting it in your car? what does it do?


hmm... the site works works fine for me. you probably want to go to their site manually then then search for rare earth magnets.

i have them on my car's oil filter. there's this product called filtermag that claims to pickup metal particles from the oil that came from the engine. i want to see if that really works. filtermag's magnet is also a rare earth magnet. these little one from dealextream are even stronger than filtermags. only smaller. just little experiment for me


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> Try Lee Valley Tools
> 50-Piece Magnet Sampler - Lee Valley Tools


 Do you think these would be non toxic in the aquarium?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have gotten some earth magnets on Etsy.com. Not sure if they will have the size you are looking for, but do a search under supplies.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Atom said:


> I have gotten some earth magnets on Etsy.com. Not sure if they will have the size you are looking for, but do a search under supplies.


I'll take a look...thanks



keitarosan said:


> hmm... the site works works fine for me. you probably want to go to their site manually then then search for rare earth magnets.
> 
> i have them on my car's oil filter. there's this product called filtermag that claims to pickup metal particles from the oil that came from the engine. i want to see if that really works. filtermag's magnet is also a rare earth magnet. these little one from dealextream are even stronger than filtermags. only smaller. just little experiment for me


yeah something was up...wouldn't work for me for a good while. I couldn't find the size I need on that site. PS. Did it work?



TomC said:


> Do you think these would be non toxic in the aquarium?


If you get small sized ones..not too too strong and use aquarium silcon around it to ensure it's waterproof, I think it should be fine. They're great 6mm diameter ones can snap together with good force no problem so having a layer of silicon shouldnt reduce it's function too negatively...Just make sure that it's not so strong that it can break the glass. I heard of people crushing fingers and hands with the larger ones. (puck sized probably)

PS...never near kids (keep out of reach)...if they swallow two it can mess up their intestines.



poiuy704 said:


> Try Lee Valley Tools
> 50-Piece Magnet Sampler - Lee Valley Tools


Still too large...



shelltoes said:


> I got a few I think will work for ya.. I bought them for a new front rotor of my Motorcycle so it registers on my speedo. Yours if ya want them.


Again thanks for the offer (wasn't the right size...so still looking)


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

I use those rare earth magnets for my car for a long time already.. It helps get rid of the tiny metal particles circulating around from wear.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*Looking For little rare earth magnets*

I use these in magic -- you can get them at www.kjmagnetics.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

euroamg said:


> I use those rare earth magnets for my car for a long time already.. It helps get rid of the tiny metal particles circulating around from wear.


did it work?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

We always buy our small neodymium magnets online. First, we tried eBay (successfully) but since then we've used various magnet suppliers (eg. MAGCRAFT® Brand Neodymium Rare Earth Magnets). There are lots -- just Google neodymium magnets and pick from the selection of shapes and sizes.

I've also seen them at Lee's electronics stores on Main near 28th. You can give them a call to see if they have the size you want. They keep them behind the counter, so you will have better luck finding them if you ask then if you browse.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gwcana said:


> by the way why do auto places carry them?


for on oil pans, they collect any small metal particles

i have them in my oil pan on my 4x4, in the diffs, transfercase and the tranny pan


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone told me to look around main street too....just need to find the time....all the rain doesn't help =(

The car stuff is really interesting, but why remove the metal particles at all?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Lee valley store


----------

